

Last Minute Advice for YC Applicants - trg2
http://blog.garrytan.com/last-minute-advice-for-yc-applicants-updated-for-2014

======
icu
Great article. While I agree that writing skill is incredibly important, I
disagree with Mr. Tan's advice to just 'write lots and keep reducing your
text' as the best way to go about writing clearly.

I certainly didn't learn how to write clearly at University and I had to write
loads of reports and essays for 5 years.

I actually owe a great debt of gratitude to my first job out of University
where I worked as an analyst for a finance and economics consultancy. The CEO
was fanatical about making everything Plain English writing style. It was a
trial by fire.

Anyway, my advice is to go on a Plain English writing course. The course
instructors usually critique your writing and offer helpful insights on how to
improve. If that's not possible, go through the guides on the Plain English
website ([http://www.plainenglish.co.uk/free-
guides.html](http://www.plainenglish.co.uk/free-guides.html)). I also highly
recommend applying the writing principals in Style: Toward Clarity and Grace
([http://www.amazon.co.uk/Style-Clarity-Chicago-Writing-
Publis...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Style-Clarity-Chicago-Writing-
Publishing/dp/0226899152)). This book is worth its weight in gold.

------
deathflute
Thanks for the great advice. We would love to have you look at our application
;)

------
thekonqueror
First time applicant here. I was wondering, How should I ask for feedback on
my application from YC alums without sounding like spam email?

~~~
joncalhoun
Are there any yc companies that would really benefit from your company? Reach
out to them and ask them for feedback and explain that you chose them because
you believe they understand the problem because they experience it.

~~~
thekonqueror
We're working on cloud automation using NLP, so anyone with cloud
infrastructure would benefit from it. But I see your point. Thanks for the
advise.

------
shenoybr
Are there any YC alumni in the NYC area who would kindly oblige to have a look
at our application? We'll buy beer :).

~~~
joncalhoun
add your email to your profile if it isn't already and I'm sure someone would
at least look it over remotely.

------
ScottWhigham
Odd title. It's sage advice but I struggle with the inclusion of "last
minute". There's nothing "last minute" about this IMO - if you're having to
figure any of this out at the last minute, you aren't the YC type, I would
guess.

~~~
mhluongo
There are plenty of super-early or even idea stage companies that apply,
right? Seems relevant in that case.

~~~
lalwanivikas
Agree. And couple of points are applicable to any stage company, so makes
perfect sense.

------
sixQuarks
In one of the photos, in the background, there are several crock pots. What's
up with that? What are they cooking and why so many?

~~~
kevin
Dinner. With over 50 startups a batch (75 in the current one), we have to feed
almost 200 people every week. Hence, lots of crock pots.

~~~
irollboozers
Will there ever by a YC recipe book? Pretty please? I want to know all of PG's
culinary secrets.

~~~
eurleif
[http://paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html#f1n](http://paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html#f1n)

------
lalwanivikas
Any YC alumni in India? (Preferably Bangalore) Would love to get some feedback
on my idea/application. Thanks!

------
togasystems
Any YC alums care to give my application a once over?

------
porter
Should be first minute advice.

------
Alexontwowheels
Thanks for this!

------
henry120
Amazing advice.

------
puppetmaster3
I'm not a chick and don't have an axe to grind other than my business. Did not
apply.

